

uncov: Are online office suites/apps doomed? - nickb
http://www.uncov.com/2007/12/18/see-i-told-you-so

======
edw519
"94% of Americans have never tried an online productivity suite"

In 1991, 94% of Americans had never tried a PC productivity suite. They must
have been doomed, too.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Seriously. Online productivity suites are, what, two years old now? (Writely
launched in October 2005.) If good software takes ten years[1], we're 20% of
the way there.

For god's sake, people, have some patience, and enjoy the bleeding edge while
it lasts! In 2020, complaints about the performance of online apps are going
to sound as quaint as my complaint about my first hard drive does today. (I
paid _$400_ for 80 lousy _megabytes_ in 1990. I can barely even _type_ that,
it sounds so unbelieveable now.)

[1] <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000017.html>

~~~
uuilly
I think this is a really good point. The first liquid fueled rockets didn't
fly nearly as high as solid fuel ones either.

That said the handful employees I know at google use MS office. That seems odd
to me.

~~~
motoko
MS Office is a better application overall unless you need a specific feature
of Google Docs like "free," "no install," and "easier to collaborate
remotely." None of these apply at a big company.

